# Around the drop down bed!



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

Is the cotton (?) screening around the overcab bed a standard size in Hymers?
Does anybody know where can I buy a replacement and what sort of cost I should budget for.
I viewed a potential purchase yesterday and this part needs replacing.

Frantone


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We bought several metres of a material we liked, took the original screening off & made the new material into the same shape/size using knicker elastic around the top & bottom hem to tension it [ I made it in 2 halves, left & right] . . it works ok [pity I'm not a better sewing machinist - but at least I AM better than Sylvia], so although its not quite 100% professional - it does the job and looks better than the old original screening ! :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We had to replace the equivalent in our Pilote - we considered doing it ourselves, but not enough nicker elastic or patience - we ordered one through the dealers shipped from France - about £200 (ouch) but looks good. Assume Hymer Uk could get one, but probably at a big markup - possibly worth sourcing from Germany?


----------

